# 4th OCL Bay Boats Reunion 2012 Aug 3,4,5



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys, once again the time for a pint is getting closer, as usual meet in the Cornmarket Pub from 7pm on friday 3rd Aug,this is behind the Liverpool bar, go in Liverpool bar and out the back door! or for the early starters, in The Baltic (opposite Wapping dock)from 3pm for a pre-soiree drink, this is on the friday 3th August 2012, Saturday 4th will be the usual "run ashore" Tour of Liverpools finest drinking establishments in the afternoon, followed by the do in The Liverpool Bar upstairs function room from 8pm, the Liverpool is open untill 2 am.

There is still plenty of time time to get your annual leave requests in at work, book the weekend off, you know you want to!!

we average approx 40 - 50 lads show each year, lots of new lads coming this year.
See us on face book, its that simple, you will be amazed who is on there!.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=104019095901


See you there

Lofty Shears (2nd cook)(Pint)


----------



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

Bumped it up


----------



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys, now got over 40 lads confirmed for the reunion off the Bay Boats, anyone want to join the Facebook Bay Boat community click link below

http://www.facebook.com/groups/bayboats/

Regards Lofty Shears


----------

